# How to widen your jon boat



## backwater (Feb 27, 2009)

Found this post on Craigslist. Uhm....don't know what to say exactly. 

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/boa/1050243195.html

Anyone need a whole bunch of scrap aluminum?


----------



## Bubba (Feb 27, 2009)

It's been done before!

Here is a pic of "zoeconner"'s boat!....
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?id=1841&mode=view

Here's the link to his mod-page...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3034


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just about to post the same thing. :lol:


----------



## backwater (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow...I'd never have the nerve to do that.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 27, 2009)

Bubba said:


> It's been done before!
> 
> Here is a pic of "zoeconner"'s boat!....
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?id=1841&mode=view
> ...




Actually, it was a neat project, but we (the site) haven't heard from zoeconnor since the mod was done.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw that same boat on craigslist...

Waleska... I'm just on the other side of Riverstone from you


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw that the other day on CL. Zoeconnor did a great job, as he widened his out of aluminum. This guy decided to use fiberglass. Fiberglass and aluminum don't cooperate together, as they have different expansion rates, and I am betting that boat would break in half in the first season, or if a lot of structure is added, it would start to leak at the seam.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 27, 2009)

It won't hold together.The aluminum will shrink just enough for the fiberglass to seperate.For what he has in that boat he could be a wood and epoxy jon like this one. https://www.duckworksbbs.com/plans/jim/jonsboat/index.htm


----------



## backwater (Feb 27, 2009)

That mix of materials is what alarmed me, plus 2 seams under the waterline.

Russ: Looks like I'm just up the road from you - kinda between you and Bassboy. If you guys decide to start shooting at one another, let me know and I'll duck! 

BTW: do you guys know what fish they're going to stock in the new lake (Hickory Log)? Their website seems to have been axed (due to budget cuts I guess). I assume bass, bluegills, crappie and cats, but I can't find any specific info. Boats will be restricted to self propulsion and electric, so it should be a quiet lake. Sorry for changing the subject :roll:


----------

